# Jackson visiting Pablo



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kathy's Jackson ([email protected]) is visiting us this WE. He's been here since Friday afternoon and sadly leaves this evening. I love having him here. He's so much like Pablo and still not. I guess those that experience(d) multiple Havs know what I mean. It was so much easier for me, because they wore each other out big time. 
I filmed and uploaded a bunch of short videos on youtube under maryamtr Wrestlemania I-V and Bedfight. I will only post 3 of them here to avoid overload, LOL. Just a quick note: Pablo loves getting into Jackson's bed, which he obviously is not a fan of. Listen to his complaints, poor guy. Jackson's a lot more vocal than Pablo so you will almost exclusively only hear him. Pablo's a little silent devil.
I have a bunch of great pictures too, but this will take a while...


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Look at those two!
I love the full coats-like two fuzzballs at battle-what fun!


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

too cute!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Jackson sounds like a chimp! They look so cute playing together.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Way too cute....what ya think? Ready for another. See how much the entertain each other?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

It still amazing me how quiet Havs are when they are playing! Love the video! Overload? I don't think so! We love Hav entertainment! 

Dexter hears some of the pup's growl and wonders where the noise is coming from and he has actually stared at my computer!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My guys are SO loud! Sounds like they're killing each other and they snort and sneeze. I've got to get a video camera!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OK, so here are the other three clips. I'm working on downsizing the pics now...


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Love the video's, looking forward to the pics!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I love the 2nd clip, where Jackson looks at you as if to say "help! Pablo won't get out of MY bed!" lol CUTE ! 

Both Pablo and Jackson have terrific coats, ladies. Great job! It's so much fun to see them wrestling like they do.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*forever big puppies*

They are just two big puppies having a good old time!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hope you're ready for 35 pictures...Just a quick side note: Jackson came to us all nice and clean. Of course I had the great idea to take them on the fenced-in baseball field today not thinking that they wouldn't stay on the huge grassy area. Well, at least I got a few awesome shots before I had to brush, comb, and bathe poor Jackson who looked like a red sable (he even laid down on that stuff!). First picture is of the beautiful aromatic flowers Kathy brought us from her gorgeous yard.

Sorry for sounding like a broken record, but please click on the pics to enlarge them.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

2nd batch


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

3rd batch ( I love how Jackson is laughing on the 2nd pic )


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

4th batch


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

5th batch


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Picture #1. I am SOOO jealous. My blooms are eaten before they blossom. Picture #4 melts my heart. I wonder what it is that Pablo is whispering to Jackson? (Maybe please don't go home...I sort of like you).

I think Kathy will forgive you for returning Jackson dirty. A weekend of fun, frolic and TLC seems like a fair trade off.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

6th batch


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Okay, I need a new camera....how do you get those action shots? All I get is a picture of the grass, the floor...with the slight pause in my camera, I don't get the puppy. I would love to be able to capture those motion shots. What kind of camera?


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Love the videos and the pictures. Looks like everyone had a great time. Jackson sounded so sad when he was trying to get Pablo out of his bed. Too funny. Jackson was definitely a "red" havanese after playing in the ball field. Love the shot of Pablo with his tongue hanging out to the side (2nd picture batch 5). Thanks for posting.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Phew, last ones...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

They look like they had a blast. I am used to seeing red havs since moving in the south. Boys will be boys!

So Maryam- are you going to add another one before you get rid of the morning sickness in 9 months???


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Sharlene, we have the Nikon D40 and I used the 55-200mm VR lens set on sports setting. We had overcast so I had to lighten the pics up, but overall I'm VERY pleased with the quality of the pics combined with my lack of photography knowledge!

Marianne, I love that one too and will use it as my avatar or sig pic, just need a moment.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Amanda, I will get a second one as soon as you have your twins in 5 months :baby: :baby: Do we have their sex yet? Hopefully one of them will be a girl, that way Belle can share all her grooming accessories with her little human sista.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

maryam187 said:


> Amanda, I will get a second one as soon as you have your twins in 5 months :baby: :baby: Do we have their sex yet? Hopefully one of them will be a girl, that way Belle can share all her grooming accessories with her little human sista.


Is this a secret ???? Or private joke?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

maryam187 said:


> Sharlene, we have the Nikon D40 and I used the 55-200mm VR lens set on sports setting. We had overcast so I had to lighten the pics up, but overall I'm VERY pleased with the quality of the pics combined with my lack of photography knowledge!
> 
> Marianne, I love that one too and will use it as my avatar or sig pic, just need a moment.


Thank you Maryam....bear in mind, my photography skills are limited to aim and shoot but I do need a new camera. Like having babies, you better get the shot quick (and easy). I will read up on the Nikon D40 and see if it's something even I can handle.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Sharlene, YES YOU CAN! PS: this thing between Amanda and I is a joke, but only the part that I'm expecting is. Nuff said. eace:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Ok....well thank you for clarifying....so it's only a secret that Amanda is having twins, right? 

And I am going to research the Nikon D40 so I don't get "no puppy" shots anymore. You took some great photos. Of course, you had great subjects.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Sharlene I got the D40 and love it! I had no idea what I was in for but after the first time using it I fell in love with that camera
*You will love it!*


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Nikon D40. Looking on Ebay...the only thing I understand is "camera"....but I guess I can learn. I absolutely love the shots of the Havs running, hair following behind them.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Look at that red sand! Wow, sure will dirty a light Hav! lol But look at the fun the boys are having. What a treat to see these great shots, Maryam (hope you feel better soon  ) I clicked on a few to see them enlarged and that one of Pablo on the far left, in the sand, Jackson on the far right is a hoot. Pablo's eyes are wild!!! lol

Love the laughing pic of Jackson! The ones of them both on the top of the couch are just precious. 

Amanda and Maryam can be such brats, can't they? Now, if Amanda's pregnant with twins, I'll show up naked (except for my red boa) at National in Chicago. So there. eep:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Marj, I too love Pablo crazy eyes on that one! The red sand creates a nice cloud of dust behind them which is so cool on pics, but no fun to clean. But honestly, it was SO worth it.

I do feel a little better, but the stuffy nose is getting annoying. However, it's much better than Amanda having to endure another 5 months of health issues. How unfortunate that I can't make it to Nationals to see you naked with a red boa


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Pixiesmom said:


> Look at those two!
> I love the full coats-like two fuzzballs at battle-what fun!


Beth, it was SO much fun to see the hair fly around! And it's great for them too, cause they will literally grab each other's neck hair and shake it like crazy. You can imagine the neck grooming needed though, LOL.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Marj, you better hope it's a joke, either that or be thankful it will be August in Chicago so you don't freeze your little red boa off....I have a feeling they would hold you to your words....and of course, we would want PICTURES.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Jackson sounds like a chimp! They look so cute playing together.


Ann, he does indeed. I call him my little monkey, he makes the funniest noises, especially when you play tug with him.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> Marj, you better hope it's a joke, either that or be thankful it will be August in Chicago so you don't freeze your little red boa off....I have a feeling they would hold you to your words....and of course, we would want PICTURES.


ound: :laugh: And you know Marj is TALL, hahaha, what a sight, I can't wait for August!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Great videos and pics Maryam! Obviously Pablo needs a playmate!
Carole


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Marj-We live with that red dirt every day, that's why I hate the rain so much as then it's red mud! Part of the reason my guys get bathed so often!

The photos are wonderful! I love them sleeping at the end, they must have had so much fun!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

marjrc said:


> Now, if Amanda's pregnant with twins, I'll show up naked (except for my red boa) at National in Chicago. So there. eep:


Well Marj, that is tempting but I am gonna pass on making that happen. What about if I get a second irish pied look alike????

Maryam just thinks I am 4 months pregnant with twins but reality is it is that southern bbq, fried veggies and biscuits!!!! Isn't she mean- she just met me.

P.S. Maryam- did my MIL strike a deal with you to keep saying this to jinx me?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> Maryam just thinks I am 4 months pregnant with twins but reality is it is that southern bbq, fried veggies and biscuits!!!! Isn't she mean- she just met me.


Welcome to my nightmare!!! Add in some Krispy Kreme donuts and margaritas by the pool and it's a lost cause.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

You ladies are so lucky you don't have a Cook Out near you or do you? They have the greatest shakes and chicken sandwiches. Worst thing: it's within walking distance to me and open real late or maybe even all night


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Never heard of it but we have Steak & Shake, yum! I could live on milkshakes.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Great pictures Maryam! When are you getting #2?

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

In N Out Burger was my weakness in cali. Everytime I visited Leslie, I had to get a shake and then the pups wanted to share fries! But chic fil et is a close second


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

In N Out Burger was amazing, I loved it too, I ate one burger after the other. But the Cook Out shakes are addicting.

Ryan, right after you get yours.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I've never had an In N Out burger. Are they as good as Steak & Shake? Last year that's where I chose for Mother's Day! My friends all thought I was crazy but it's such a treat for me, I couldn't wait!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pictures and videos, Maryam. Pablo's twin Benji enjoyed them too. It is amazing that the way Benji plays, rolls on the ground when wrestling is like Pablo too.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

OK, Cook-Out has the best hotdogs and Steak and Shake has the best french fries. And Maryam does not look like any of that food has an effect on her!!

I am pooped and Jackson is pooped and Maryam and Pablo are the best!! We are so lucky they are so close by . . . she took such good care of Jackson and he had a blast. I have some old photos from last weekend when Pablo was with us, but of course they cannot hold a candle to Maryam's. I will try to post them tomorrow.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

You're making me hungry !!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

*I want pictures like Pablo/Jackson too !!!*

okay camera people...see below:

NIKON D40 6.1MP SLR Digital Camera

*3 Lens* Deluxe Kit! ALL these items are included:

Nikon 18-55mm Lens Wide Angle Lens 2X Telephoto Lens, UV Digital Filter
Digital Flash 8GB SDHC *Extra* Li-ion Battery Professional Camera Bag

SD Card Reader Multi Section Professional Tripod Lens Cleaning Kit Mini Travel Tripod LCD Screen Protector.

What do ya think? I was so tempted to get the 55-200 mm lens but I will hold off until I know what I'm doing. Turning the thing on will be challenge enough for me starting off. There is only a $50 price difference from the one on Amazon and this includes things that I may (or not use) and will only end up purchasing later. My daughter says go for it....and I must listen to my daughter, right?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

It looks like they had a great time! Kubrick says he's jealous of Jackson getting to spend time with his buddy Pablo!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

The pictures are great!! Those pups sure knew how to have fun!!

All this milkshake talk is making me hungry!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Sharlene, I would say send Lina a pm she is very knowledgeable with the Nikon stuff. I would highly recommend you get the 55-200mm VR which I use VERY often and is as easy to use as the 18-55mm. Have you checked ritzcamera.com? That's where we got our kit.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks Maryam. Good to know and will def check out ritzcamera.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I love the 55-200mm VR and use it most of the time
I wish I could afford all the different lens  but I seem to use 55-200mm VR 
Love 55-200mm VR for RLH's sessions


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

This forum is amazing...such good information shared. I appreciate ALL of you and what I learn every day.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Amanda wrote: *"Well Marj, that is tempting but I am gonna pass on making that happen. "*

Oh dear. What a shame. eep: LOL I am SO relieved that you and Maryam were just fooling around. Writing things in a forum is awfully dangerous!!! I would have caused quite the commotion at National. :redface: :drama:

"In n Out Burger" ?? Are you kidding me? First thing I think of when I see that name is "in the mouth and out the .... " well..... you know!!







ound:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Jackson and Pablo are so cute together. I LOVE the contrasting coloring!! They play nicely compared to my boyz. Biscuit (the sweet quiet one) makes the most horrifying sounds when he & Heath play, snarls & growls, .


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Mine do too Amy, I posted a video of them called Scooter and Murphy playing, it sounds like they're killing each other.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Here are Jackson and Pablo at our house weekend before last. 
First, Pablo gets introduced to Jackson's dad (my DH) and my lap. As you can see, Jackson is not much of a lap dog at home . . . until Pablo gets in my lap :wink:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Pablo loves your DH Kathy!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

If anyone wants to see the difference in a silky coat and a cottony one . . . here ya go! Pablo is extremely silky and wavy . . . Jackson if a cotton fluff and matts much easier.

And here is handsome Pablo, Jackson's reaction to him being here, and then what happens after RLH and ferocious snarls and snorts for hours . . .


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Sorry these were out of order . . . can't figure out why they don't present in the order I downloaded! The LAST one is Jackson's reaction to Pablo being here!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Those pics are great Kathy! Jackson looks quite happy on the last one.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Maryam . . . are you already in NY? I'm sorry Pablo won't be able to play with Kubrick and Hitch, but if he's as tired as Jackson is . . . szzzzzzzzzzzzz

Ann, Pablo is a VERY loving guy . . . quite the little studly Romeo :kiss: Maryam should rent him out for a quick fix for those wanting a second or third Hav!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Pablo is a sweetie and so soft, he especially loves our porch! (Ask Maryam!) :evil:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Just caught up with this thread, great videos and photography by Maryam and Kathy. The boys are having a really fun time. There is nothing better than watching them play.

Babies!!!!!!!!!!! that is the way rumors get started.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Love the photos Kathy. Nothing shy about Pablo !! Cute, cute, cute.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Poornima, I'm not surprised to read that Benji does the same stuff, these guys could be twins.

Kathy, yes, I'm in NYC since this morning. Pablo is sleeping a lot too from what Joey told me. 

Ann, he has a thing for decks and patios, he loves Kathy's as much as yours  My balcony though doesn't seem to be that appealing to him.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Both are such gorgeous dogs, and your pictures are wonderful Maryam! Pablo's coat is so luxurious. Is it difficult to maintain? I love his black head.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Petaluna said:


> Both are such gorgeous dogs, and your pictures are wonderful Maryam! Pablo's coat is so luxurious. Is it difficult to maintain? I love his black head.


Thanks Diane, his coat is pretty easy to maintain except for his paws/legs that look gray because of the ticking AND all the dust and (red) dirt in the South. I think Kathy enjoyed brushing Pablo for a change.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Have fun in NYC! I love it there and miss is since my friend who lived there moved to Boston. He lived in a great area too!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh my! I have missed so much this weekend. These pictures of Pablo and Jackson are FABULOUS! they look like they had a Blast. 

Maryam...you are in NYC? that is just a 3.5 hour ride to the Paw Paw-ty this saturday...surely you can stay that long...and bring Caroline, Kube and Hitch with you. 

Oh and I was sure I missed something too with that morning sickness comment. LOL


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I think Maryam had the Havanese IWAP flu. She's now telling me she took tylenol before and after we came just so we wouldn't know she was sick and take Jackson back home!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

What awesome pix! Looks like the boys had more than enough fun. 

Now I've got a craving for In N Out. Guess where I'll go for lunch today, Amanda??? :evil:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kathy, love your pictures ! Jackson looks absolutely miserable in that belly-up shot. LOL

They have diff. coats like my two have diff. coats. Sammy's is silkier and straighter than Ricky's, which is cottony in parts, though silky in others and very thick. I love having the two = now I just need a Red girl with curly locks.


----------

